# MIDIssonance Omnisphere Kubo - Available Now - New Demo Added



## Vin (May 2, 2019)

Hey good folks,

Announcing the next *MIDIssonance *soundset for the mighty Omnisphere 2.6 - *Omnisphere Kubo*.







*Omnisphere Kubo *is a soundset for Spectrasonics’ power synth Omnisphere 2.6, containing *128* cinematic patches.

This is a special one, since the majority of *Omnisphere Kubo* patches were created for the first MIDIssonance collaboration with BAFTA and Ivor Novello nominated composer David Housden for his score for video game Q.U.B.E. 2. More about David on his official website *here*. For more amazing 'demo tracks'  you can listen (and buy) to his Ivor Novello nominated Q.U.B.E. 2 score here:



Main influences for this soundset were *Solar Fields*' fantastic Mirror's Edge score and music of post-rock giants such as *Sigur Rós* and *Hammock*. *Cliff Martinez*'s work on Solaris and Drive was also one of the main influences in creation of this palette of custom sounds that David used on his Q.U.B.E. 2 score.

All those influences resulted in a collection of unique sounds with organic character with plenty of acoustic soundsources processed in a variety of ways - some more traditional sounding and some mangled and transported to another sonic world.

As usual, patches are carefully programmed with detailed modulation capabilities, offering much more detail per every preset, controlled usually by CC#1 and velocity.

*Soundset is comprised of:*

• *42* Arps, basslines & sequences

• *5* Hybrid organic instruments

• *7* Pianos & keyboards

•* 21* Pads

• *12* Synth basses & bass drones

• *11* Synth Leads

• *28* Textures

• *2* Guitars

*Listen to some demo tracks here:*



*Full patch walkthrough:*



Available now for *€19.95* (+ VAT in EU) at *midissonance.com* and also added to *Omnisphere Bundle*. If you are an owner of Omnisphere Bundle, drop an email or PM here to receive your personal discount


----------



## jneebz (May 2, 2019)

Excellent! More secret weapons


----------



## whiskers (May 2, 2019)

As a big Solar Fields/Mirror's Edge and Cliff Martinez fan, this intrigues me highly


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2019)

New demo by Alex Niedt, showing that Kubo is quite a versatile collection of sounds, not only suitable for classic (under)scoring, but also great in dream pop / shoegaze context too  Only difference between Dressed and Naked is drums.


----------



## Maiestic9 (May 3, 2019)

Was already eyeing the full bundle and the addition of this new library tipped the scale. However after adding to the cart it does not show Kubo as part of the included contents ( though it does show it on the main bundle page )

Has the cart not been updated yet with the new title or is there something else I need to do. 

Thanks


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> Was already eyeing the full bundle and the addition of this new library tipped the scale. However after adding to the cart it does not show Kubo as part of the included contents ( though it does show it on the main bundle page )
> 
> Has the cart not been updated yet with the new title or is there something else I need to do.
> 
> Thanks



Hey Maiestic,

Ah, apologies for that - website is currently updated with new stuff so it'll be added to Bundle and available later today


----------



## Maiestic9 (May 3, 2019)

Vin said:


> Hey Maiestic,
> 
> Ah, apologies for that - website is currently updated with new stuff so it'll be added to Bundle and available later today




Awesome. Thanks Vin. Great sound sets by the way. Look forward to picking them up later today.


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2019)

Here's the usual full patch walkthrough:



Available now at *midissonance.com* and also added to *Omnisphere Bundle*. If you are an owner of Omnisphere Bundle, drop an email or PM here to receive your discount  More demos to follow :emoji_musical_keyboard:


----------



## bbrylow (May 3, 2019)

Vin said:


> Here's the usual full patch walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> *Omnisphere Kubo* is now available at midissonance.com and also added to *Omnisphere Bundle*. If you are an owner of Omnisphere Bundle, drop an email or PM here to receive your discount  More demos to follow :emoji_musical_keyboard:



Awesome to have another new library from you!


----------



## webs (May 3, 2019)

Definitely looking forward to this! (And really cool that you're giving Omni bundle owners a discount!)


----------



## sostenuto (May 3, 2019)

Library sounds great and will likely add quickly.
(edit) Not sure how_ MyCommerce Total __ usd conversion …….. (sorted).

BTW _ have Kinejo, Movado, Tajdo and enjoy fully !


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Library sounds great and will likely add quickly.
> Not sure how_ MyCommerce Total __ usd conversion picks up additional ~10% versus current conversion rate of 1.12.
> $24.56 due vs $22.37 (1.12 x eur 19.95).
> 
> BTW _ have Kinejo, Movado, Tajdo and enjoy fully !



Hey sostenuto, check you inbox


----------



## jneebz (May 4, 2019)

GREAT sounds...thanks for another stellar addition to Omni!


----------



## whiskers (May 4, 2019)

currently debating on just getting Kubo, or the bundle. Hmmm


----------



## Maiestic9 (May 4, 2019)

whiskers said:


> currently debating on just getting Kubo, or the bundle. Hmmm


I was debating the same thing and got the whole package. #moneywellspent


----------



## whiskers (May 4, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> I was debating the same thing and got the whole package. #moneywellspent


they do look quality. I have plenty of soundsets as it is though


----------



## chillbot (May 4, 2019)

I don't even listen to demos or walkthroughs anymore just skip straight to purchase.


----------



## jmauz (May 4, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Excellent! More secret weapons



Not so secret anymore. :/


----------



## sostenuto (May 4, 2019)

Vin said:


> Hey sostenuto, check you inbox



So with Kinejo, Movado, Tajdo ….. better to just purchase Kubo; or does Bundle cost adjust for these and add Kubo + Symmetry ?


----------



## whiskers (May 4, 2019)

@Vin - so if we were to buy only Kubo today, would we get a discount on the bundle if we were to buy the rest later? Or does it not work like that?

Thanks!


----------



## Quasar (May 4, 2019)

whiskers said:


> they do look quality. I have plenty of soundsets as it is though


Yeah I hear you. I have more soundsets than I have years on this earth to use them. But I do have the other MIDIssonance sets for Omnisphere, and they are truly exceptional... Tempting.


----------



## Vin (May 4, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> I was debating the same thing and got the whole package. #moneywellspent



Glad you like the sounds 



chillbot said:


> I don't even listen to demos or walkthroughs anymore just skip straight to purchase.



But...they are pretty great 



sostenuto said:


> So with Kinejo, Movado, Tajdo ….. better to just purchase Kubo; or does Bundle cost adjust for these and add Kubo + Symmetry ?



Check your PM in a bit 



whiskers said:


> @Vin - so if we were to buy only Kubo today, would we get a discount on the bundle if we were to buy the rest later? Or does it not work like that?
> 
> Thanks!



Complete your bundle options are currently available if you own at least two libraries 



Quasar said:


> Yeah I hear you. I have more soundsets than I have years on this earth to use them. But I do have the other MIDIssonance sets for Omnisphere, and they are truly exceptional... Tempting.



Thank you for your kind words, Quasar


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 5, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> I was debating the same thing and got the whole package. #moneywellspent


go for the bundle)


----------



## kilgurt (May 5, 2019)

Great sounds! NKS would be great. Talk to Jason at https://freelancesoundlabs.com/.


----------



## webs (May 5, 2019)

Follow up: downloaded and 20-30% in... these are great!


----------



## emasters (May 5, 2019)

Really nice sounds, Vin! And very much appreciate the complete-the-bundle discount.


----------



## Vin (May 6, 2019)

webs said:


> Follow up: downloaded and 20-30% in... these are great!





emasters said:


> Really nice sounds, Vin! And very much appreciate the complete-the-bundle discount.



Cheers folks!


----------



## Vin (May 7, 2019)

New demo by Mike Marino, 100% _Kubo_ sounds:



Mike also shared which patches he used in his demo for those interested


----------



## Vin (May 10, 2019)

New demo by Chris Davey - everything is from _Omnisphere Kubo _except for strings:


----------



## whiskers (May 10, 2019)

@Vin - i meant to ask - is this an intro price or the normal price? Going to pick up Kubo, just haven't decided whether the bundle yet.


----------



## Vin (May 10, 2019)

whiskers said:


> @Vin - i meant to ask - is this an intro price or the normal price? Going to pick up Kubo, just haven't decided whether the bundle yet.



This is the regular price


----------



## whiskers (May 10, 2019)

kilgurt said:


> Great sounds! NKS would be great. Talk to Jason at https://freelancesoundlabs.com/.


Did something change with Omni? I thought NKS was only for kontakt VIs?


----------



## Maiestic9 (May 10, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Did something change with Omni? I thought NKS was only for kontakt VIs?


Nothing changed but Jason at freelancesoundlabs has created nks files for many synths outside of kontakt including Omnisphere, Arturia , UVI , Avenger , Setum and many more. They work really well . Check out the link Kilgurt posted.


----------



## whiskers (May 12, 2019)

Vin said:


> This is the regular price


cheers, grabbed the bundle


----------



## Vin (May 12, 2019)

whiskers said:


> cheers, grabbed the bundle



Cheers @whiskers, enjoy the sounds!


----------



## playz123 (May 12, 2019)

Today, I've only managed to make my way through the arps (due to time constraints), but so far so...wonderful. Excellent programming and high quality sounds make this a very impressive collection.


----------



## whiskers (May 12, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> Nothing changed but Jason at freelancesoundlabs has created nks files for many synths outside of kontakt including Omnisphere, Arturia , UVI , Avenger , Setum and many more. They work reallell . Check out the link Kilgurt posted.


Damn, talk about a labour of love...


----------



## Vin (May 13, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Today, I've only managed to make my way through the arps (due to time constraints), but so far so...wonderful. Excellent programming and high quality sounds make this a very impressive collection.



Thanks @playz123, really glad you like it!


----------



## Vin (May 14, 2019)

Here's a new demo track - everything is from _Omnisphere Kubo_:


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2019)

Nice Omnisphere Bundle review by Thorsten Meyer:

https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/15/omnisphere-bundle-by-midissonance-review/


----------



## Vin (May 19, 2019)

Hey guys,

You can read the interview with composer David Housden here - he talks about his studio setup, influences and creative process:


----------



## Vin (Jun 17, 2019)

New demo track by Darren Wonnacott (dressed + naked):


----------

